# POA National Congress broadcasting on-line



## Jacki (Jul 19, 2012)

The Pony of America Club (POAC) National Congress is currently being broadcast on-line at http://www.videohorse.com/. Just thought you all might enjoy watching these slightly larger "small equine".

Jacki Loomis

[email protected]


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jul 19, 2012)

OK, So how do you find out what class is going on right now? is this a novice class?


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jul 19, 2012)

ok!! apparently that was 13-18 youth (those girls looked very adult!) with some other classes I didn't catch run concurrently. Do the have an adult/open division? I really dunno anything about POA, just am watching because I don't have anything better to do. Of the ones I'm catching it looks like the younger tykes are doing a better job overall (at least this class going on right now looks like a younger bunch) Hopefully that's because parents are smart and putting the experience horses in the hands of the younger ones and giving the older ones younger horses to work their way through the ranks...at least ideally that would be what I'd hope for.


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jul 19, 2012)

I must say I'm pleased with the way the horses are carrying. It's a western class but it's not the AQHA/APHA type of style. This looks like what we SHOULD be doing in a western horsemanship class. Horses that are moving as they're supposed to. I'm seeing a few fourbeaters but overall much nicer natural movement. Very cool.

Also, do they allow fake tails? some of those tails look fake even on this itty bitty screen.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 19, 2012)

Had POAs in the past (just LOVE them- they have such good minds) and attended a few shows. It was so hard to get used to seeing kids showing stallions. They were all so well behaved I had to look to see who was a stallion and who wasn't!! I'll have to tune this in at home if I can- how fun!


----------

